# Monsters in the Mist (Personal project)



## narutogod123 (Jan 4, 2018)

I decided to make a Multiple background Paintings based on the idea of Monsters traveling through a mist. This is a fun project to push my painting skills I hope you like it!

Finished










My FurAffinity : Userpage of blackstarin123 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 5, 2018)

Finished


----------



## narutogod123 (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## MissNook (Jan 26, 2018)

Interesting idea and render


----------



## narutogod123 (Feb 7, 2018)

MissNook said:


> Interesting idea and render


Thanks!


----------



## narutogod123 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## narutogod123 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## malibu (Jun 28, 2018)

These are all so beautiful! I love the use of colors to set the mood in all of them, and the lighting is fantastic in them all.


----------



## narutogod123 (Jul 2, 2018)

malibu said:


> These are all so beautiful! I love the use of colors to set the mood in all of them, and the lighting is fantastic in them all.



Thank you so much!


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 14, 2018)

Bump


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## C-artsy (Oct 1, 2018)

I really like the subtlety and painterly style! I want to see what the monsters look like not obscured now.


----------



## narutogod123 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------

